# cheating is awesome!



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

j/k boaters Since there has been a lack of decent rocks from shore decided to take a trip on the jil carrie yesterday with capn jim. It was a beautiful day on the water sun came out, wind laid down, and plenty of bombers! Started out trolling off cape henry and ran into some bait as we worked our way down around the ramada and it was fish on! bam! bam! bam! We ended up with 4 fish on at one at time! after working there a bit we head south a bit more about 2.5 miles off shore and saw many boats in the fleet out past line, at least till the CG passed by and the man showed up. They all scattered like flys but by then had there limit and most headed in. Those i say are the real cheaters! We continued to have a good bite for a while then it slowed for a couple hours. But sure nuff were back on em and ended up with our total limit of 22 beautiful rocks and released 5 or so more. Awesome trip i would recommend it to anyone landlocked like myself!
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/w2fish-copy3-copy.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/holdnbigrock-copy.jpg">
<IMG SRC="http://usera.imagecave.com/enjoideez/fishondock-copy2.jpg">


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

What a travesty!!!opcorn:


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice haul*

Congrats on the catch.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

*Beehives*

Did Capt. Jim set ya'll up in a Beehive? Correct me if I'm wrong but it's Capt. Jim Brincefield's vessel, right? He's got it going on!!! 

Skunk


----------



## reelax84 (Jun 27, 2007)

skunk- yeah thats capt jim brincefields boat. he's an awesome captain and the mate he had subing for the day, walter was a great guy also! birds were mainly scattered out but feeding everywhere, but they did tightn up some and hive up at times. his walk on trips are a pretty good deal and he will put ya on the fish!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

AirDown said:


> What a travesty!!!opcorn:


 RABBLE RABBLE RABBLE!!!!


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Fantastic!

BTW: I was watching the history channel yesterday and saw something that relates to your post.

The phrases "Beat the Rush" or "Get ahead of the Rush" are not what most people think. The first Coast Guard patrol was for seal hunting around Alaska. The CG boat was called the Rush and they were taking way many more seals than permitted by law. So in order to profit handsomely by seal hunting you had to "Beat (or get ahead) of the Rush." 

I thought that piece of trivia is interesting.


----------

